# Neues Gesetz: Drei Euro pro Minute bei 0900-Nummern



## sascha (23 November 2006)

*Neues Gesetz: Drei Euro pro Minute bei 0900-Nummern moeglich*

Die Bundestagsfraktionen von CDU/CSU und SPD haben sich auf ein neues Telekommunikationsgesetz geeinigt. Der ursprüngliche Entwurf der Bundesregierung sei dabei „unwesentlich modifiziert“ worden, teilten die Fraktionen mit. Das neue TKG enthalte eine ganze Reihe von Regelungen, die die Nutzung von SMS-Diensten und Premium-Nummern wie 0137 und 0900 sicherer machen sollen. Allerdings: Gleichzeitig steigt jetzt auch das Kostenrisiko für Verbraucher, wenn 0900-Nummern unseriös eingesetzt werden.

Das neue Gesetz verpflichte die Anbieter zu eindeutigen Preisinformationen in der Werbung, seien es Auskunftsdienste wie 18xx, 0137-Nummern, 0180-Nummern, neuartige Dienste oder Premium-SMS-Dienste, teilten die Fraktionen in einer Presseerklärung mit. Die Preisinformationen müssten deutlich sichtbar und in gut lesbarer Form präsentiert werden. Auch sollten die Preisinformation in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit der Rufnummer stehen. Gleichzeitig würden Unsicherheiten bei Abonnement-Verträgen über Kurzwahl-Dienste beseitigt. Denn das novellierte Telekommunikationsgesetz sieht ein so genanntes Handshake-Verfahren vor, bei dem ein Vertrag über Premium-SMS-Dienste erst durch eine ausdrückliche Bestätigung des Kunden zustande kommt.

“Weiteren Verbraucherschutz verwirklichen wir dadurch, dass die Kunden auf Verlangen eine kostenlose „Warn-SMS“ bei Erreichen eines Betrages von 20 Euro innerhalb eines Monats durch Kurzwahldienste im Abonnement erhalten. Auch damit wird das Risiko unnötig hoher finanzieller Belastungen durch Telekommunikationsdienste verringert“, teilten die Fraktionen weiter mit. Die Verpflichtungen bei Preisansagen und Preisanzeigen würden einheitlich bei zwei Euro angesiedelt.

180 Euro pro Stunde

Der Preis für zeitabhängig über Premium-Nummern abgerechnete Dienstleistungen dürfe „höchstens drei Euro pro Minute“ betragen, berichteten die Fraktionen weiter. Das Wort „höchstens“ ist dabei allerdings irreführend. Denn bisher waren die 0900-Nummern mit Zeitabrechnung bei zwei Euro pro Minute gedeckelt – eine Regelung, gegen die die Lobby der Premium-Dienste-Anbieter seit langem gewettert hatte. Nachdem die Regierungsfraktionen gegenüber dieser Lobby offenbar eingeknickt sind, können die Anbieter künftig in einer Stunde bis zu 180 Euro über 0900-Nummern kassieren. Das entspricht in etwa dem Geld, mit dem Hartz IV-Empfänger zwei Wochen lang ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten müssen.

Ebenfalls im neuen Telekommunikationsgesetz wird festgelegt, dass bei der Bundesnetzagentur eine Sperr-Liste mit Rufnummern geführt wird, die von R-Gesprächsdiensten zu sperren sind. Bei R-Gesprächen zahlt nicht der Anrufer, sondern der Angerufene – was oft für Ärger gesorgt hatte, wenn Kinder und Jugendliche untereinander über diese Nummern telefonierten und dem jeweils anderen damit hohe Rechnungen bescherten. Jeder Telefonkunde soll also in Zukunft die Möglichkeit haben, seinen Anschluss kostenlos für teure Gespräche dieser Art zu sperren. Ausgegoren scheint freilich auch diese Lösung nicht. Denn wieder einmal ist der Verbraucher in der Bringschuld: Statt vor Missbrauch und unerwünschten Kosten geschützt zu werden, muss er selbst aktiv werden und sich in die Liste eintragen lassen.

(c) 2006 Dialerschutz.de - Alle Rechte vorbehalten

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=405


----------

